# knife collecting



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Discussions of Mass. knife laws on this site seem to address knife carry laws. What are the laws that apply to collecting a knife and keeping it stored in the home without knife transport or carry? Also, what Mass. laws apply to purchasing a knife with the intent of collecting it as described above?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

:BNANA: I'll seize them from your house, then...

When you demand to get them back I'll arrest you as soon as I hand them over to you.:BNANA:


----------



## Badge (Jan 8, 2008)

Many of the more strict laws stem from city/town bylaws, I'd find out what is permitted in your city or town before seeking what Mass law allows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for your help.


----------

